# Delete Thread



## Mingus (Sep 28, 2016)

....................


----------



## Dee-Licious (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes... can't figure out how to make it stop 

It's annoying to me even though I don't click on the links and can just ignore them....


----------



## Mingus (Sep 28, 2016)

.......................


----------



## janiebaby (Sep 29, 2016)

Is it like a google ad words thing? I've seen it but never clicked. It may be an additional source of income for the site.


----------



## Mingus (Sep 29, 2016)

.............................


----------



## weaveadiva (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, it's similar to Google Adwords. I don't believe it can be disabled. 

*SkimWords links are automatically affiliated on-click, so every time your readers click through a SkimWords link and make a purchase, you’ll earn revenue.*


----------



## alundra (Sep 29, 2016)

That happened to me too. I thought I had some sort of malware or virus. It happened when I typed in Itazura na Kiss (a Japanese drama).


----------

